# Found this - Soap Sweater



## Relle (Dec 9, 2011)

http://greeneyed.com/2011/12/sweater-soap/


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 9, 2011)

great Idea, just wondered if it would mildew


----------



## dieSpinne (Dec 9, 2011)

much like felted soap, the pH is not good for mildew growth unless the soap inside allows it.

I thought about doing this for a swap, but realized that I am such a perfectionist knitter that they would NEVER GET OUT THE DOOR...so I opted for something less precise that let my OCD take a nap.


----------



## ElkRiverSoapCo (Jan 17, 2012)

I actually made some similar to this for our personal use and they worked really well and did not mildew or mold. However, I think I used the wrong kind of yarn because regular yarn was kinda scratchy!


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2012)

if you wanted to keep the mildew/mold off, would you have to use wool? would cotton be a bad idea?


----------



## dcornett (Feb 1, 2012)

Love it...may have to add to my to-do list...LOL!


----------

